# starting from scratch all over again



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

1. Ever since I threw in my eco complete 6 months ago, I had a huge black algae outbreak. Since I recently finished school and had more time, I tore down the whole tank and have cleaned it out thoroughly. I threw out most of my old plants and kept whatever I could salvage. The tanks is CLEAN at the moment, however, I can see a trace or two of the black algae wanting to come back. How do I prevent it from having another outbreak? I read the FAQ and thought I followed most of that but it seems like I still can't control it too well.


2. since I am only growing java ferns, I was wondering if it is necessary to do the whole fertilizer shabam wham. I have read that the java ferns are really low maintenance and are fairly stable plants.

I am running pressurized CO2 and have roughly 3.1wpg

Should I just get GH buffer and try to stabilize the swings and let the plants tell me whether they need fertz or not or should I blindly buy all the fertz from the faq and just start dosing? 

Sorry for the newbness.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Have you tried Excel of Metricide. They do work well in killing off black beard algae.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

The most important thing with Java Ferns is NOT to let the Nitrates hit 0, otherwise they will begin melting. As for BBA, you can decrease the photoperiod and increase your CO2 . You can also do the Metride/Excel overdose method as Gordon suggested.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

No I have not tried it. At the moment, I think start off by getting a buffer booster and then see what the leaves tell me in terms of fertilizing. The tank is pretty free of bba but I don't know for how long. 

I have reduced my photoperiod to 8 hours. Think I should reduce it more or should that be sufficient?


----------

